# Running hogs



## ts3600 (Jun 16, 2010)

What is up with all these BIG hogs running and not baying?  Ran a monster hog for over 2 hours this morning with my curs and he never would stop.  Anyone else having this happen to them?  Been happening almost everytime I go out now.  I guess I need to get me some hounds!


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 16, 2010)

hounds might be the issue..especially if the are open on track...the same thing happens with the quiet ones too tho..


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> hounds might be the issue..especially if the are open on track...the same thing happens with the quiet ones too tho..



Mine will not say a word until they are looking at him.  At least with hounds I could hear a good race


----------



## johnf (Jun 16, 2010)

that hog aint dumb.he knows the drill.its a wonder you didnt start that big one and end up with a smaller one. they'll sure sacrifice another to save their self.you need a nut dog.something fast that will shut him down.something that will make him stay put.the hogs up here get dogged alot day after day.if  the hog out runs one they are educated.they learn fast.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jun 16, 2010)

ts3600 said:


> What is up with all these BIG hogs running and not baying?  Ran a monster hog for over 2 hours this morning with my curs and he never would stop.  Anyone else having this happen to them?  Been happening almost everytime I go out now.  I guess I need to get me some hounds!


This has been happening where I hunt for years.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jun 16, 2010)

If u don't night hunt try it... heard once somewhere that a hog will bay up more at night than in the day light.... don't know I there is much to that or not, like I said just something I have hear along the way


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Round here they all run if your dog cant shut him down where he stands.The key is to have a dog that will stick with him when he puts in to run.


----------



## baydog (Jun 16, 2010)

relay your dogs. turn out a few, if the hog runs get out in front of him when he crosses the road dump fresh dogs on the track pickup the one that were running so they can rest.in this heat it is hard for the dogs to run one down catch it and hold it if they have been hunting for awhile.


----------



## buddylee (Jun 16, 2010)

Too many hog dog hunters.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 16, 2010)

Buddylee is correct there are a ton of dog packs running now a days, combine that with thermal shooters and everybody else that is taking shots at em. Watched a group of hogs a couple of months ago grazing an old peanut field and everytime a truck turned on the dirt road the hogs bee lined it for a ditch. Not that this a problem with anyone on this forum, but these young hunters that show up with trucks with loud mufflers, music blaring etc... aint doing themselves any favors. Them hogs are getting it in gear before them guys even knew they were there.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 16, 2010)

*Hog dog hunters*



buddylee said:


> Too many hog dog hunters.



you wanna quit ?


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 16, 2010)

baydog said:


> if the hog runs get out in front of him when he crosses the road dump fresh dogs on the track



Hmm...that sounds like what i do



stonecreek said:


> Buddylee is correct there are a ton of dog packs running now a days, combine that with thermal shooters and everybody else that is taking shots at em. Watched a group of hogs a couple of months ago grazing an old peanut field and everytime a truck turned on the dirt road the hogs bee lined it for a ditch. Not that this a problem with anyone on this forum, but these young hunters that show up with trucks with loud mufflers, music blaring etc... aint doing themselves any favors. Them hogs are getting it in gear before them guys even knew they were there.



Thats right sit back and take pot shots at some of us...just because i use thermal or nv sometimes...my truck doesn't even have a muffler..turbo don't need one so what if they run...i can shoot the front leg right off of one in a full out run..now i have time to collar the dog and catch it..oh and i ain't so young anymore i do turn the music down when i get close though


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for turning down the music.


----------



## buddylee (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope, not planning on it anytime soon.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 17, 2010)

we had the same prob a couple weeks ago in south ga and we was running silent ruff dogs idk why it was my buds down there said seems like every year when it gets hot they seem to run more we just figure that the dogs cant work as hard in the heat who knows


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 17, 2010)

johnf said:


> that hog aint dumb.he knows the drill.its a wonder you didnt start that big one and end up with a smaller one. they'll sure sacrifice another to save their self.you need a nut dog.something fast that will shut him down.something that will make him stay put.the hogs up here get dogged alot day after day.if  the hog out runs one they are educated.they learn fast.


I was talking to a buddy that runs SBMC's and he was talking about a big hog they were chasing that will run through another group of hogs and shed the dogs on them.  They learn quick.  That is why they need to be killed when caught


----------



## hoghunter007 (Jun 17, 2010)

i agree with baydog. relay in the heat will get the big ones. we found a track at 11 am last weekend. put the BARKING hounds on the track and jumped him about 600 yards out. ran him for about an hour until he decided he would cross a dirt road. dumped a pile of fresh dogs on him and caught him in a water hole 45 minutes later. he was so tired he didnt fight the bulldog. 283 pounds


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 17, 2010)

stonecreek said:


> Thanks for turning down the music.



 no problem


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 17, 2010)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> we had the same prob a couple weeks ago in south ga and we was running silent ruff dogs idk why it was my buds down there said seems like every year when it gets hot they seem to run more we just figure that the dogs cant work as hard in the heat who knows



it really depends on the hogs...the other day we had a sow run out of a corn field 200# easy...she was shot out after about 300 yds...turned a bay dog loose on here from the pivot road..watched her stop it..then sent in a couple of catch dogs...not everyday you get to see them in the open to see the action like that...400 Acre bay pen  there was a strong domestic look to the hog..the runners are more than likely of a strong european decent.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 17, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I was talking to a buddy that runs SBMC's and he was talking about a big hog they were chasing that will run through another group of hogs and shed the dogs on them.  They learn quick.  That is why they need to be killed when caught



seen this many times...seen the hog go in...see the dogs go in...dogs catch..those aren't the one i saw run in there and it was much bigger than those two.


----------



## Fifty (Jun 17, 2010)

I have the same problem. Me and a few others have been tryin to catch a biggun. Its a big ol sow and she knows how to run.  I have silent dogs that will catch and havent had any luck with this one, same with the other guys.  Went out a few nights ago and caught 3, nothin over 150 though. Been thinking about runnin her with with a pack of hounds and just burn up the woods for a few hours then catch them up and dump out the silent curs.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 17, 2010)

Fifty said:


> I have the same problem. Me and a few others have been tryin to catch a biggun. Its a big ol sow and she knows how to run.  I have silent dogs that will catch and havent had any luck with this one, same with the other guys.  Went out a few nights ago and caught 3, nothin over 150 though. Been thinking about runnin her with with a pack of hounds and just burn up the woods for a few hours then catch them up and dump out the silent curs.



sounds good


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 17, 2010)

You would run too if a dog got after you trying to bite ya!!  I know i have run from plenty dogs in customers yards!!!


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 17, 2010)

*Fact...*

Don't waste yur time giving good advise here Stonecreek..........u  are better off to sit back and laugh.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> seen this many times...seen the hog go in...see the dogs go in...dogs catch..those aren't the one i saw run in there and it was much bigger than those two.



X2.  Seen it happen several times.  Have heard several times that a hog is smarter than a dog


----------



## welch3690 (Jun 20, 2010)

we have had that happen alot


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 20, 2010)

They have had dogs running them for years what yall expect?  

I enjoy the few races I have been on!


----------



## gin house (Jun 20, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> Don't waste yur time giving good advise here Stonecreek..........u  are better off to sit back and laugh.



x2 it does get kind of funny readin some of this stuff sometimes, some makes sense and some i dont know where it came from.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 20, 2010)

arrendale8105 said:


> X2.   Have heard several times that a hog is smarter than a dog



some are quicker maybe not smarter...big hog stink just like a lil hog to a dog


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 20, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> That is why they need to be killed when caught


----------



## kornbread (Jun 21, 2010)

get u some hounds and run them till they cross the road and shoot them . that seem to be the new way to catch hog these days.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 21, 2010)

kornbread said:


> get u some hounds and run them till they cross the road and shoot them . that seem to be the new way to catch hog these days.



thats funny right there a hog drive!


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 21, 2010)

kornbread said:


> get u some hounds and run them till they cross the road and shoot them . that seem to be the new way to catch hog these days.



you have taught us well OB1


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 21, 2010)

The hog hunting threads are the best and most entertaining ones on the forum!  LOL!


----------



## hansonw (Jun 22, 2010)

all of are hogs started running so we started bating them with soybeans. the soybeans swell up in their stomach and make them run slower sounds stupid but try it. its not that we can run one we just use soybeans all small blocks of property so they want run to neighboring propertys


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 22, 2010)

I think summer gives advantage to hogs, dogs get wore out faster and dog has to pant to cool off and how can they smell with there mouth open?  Hogs just have to outrun dog and then jump in water hole and cool off.  My workers use icepack vest to work in attic, maybe I need to put one on my dogs to make them work harder!!


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 22, 2010)

hansonw said:


> all of are hogs started running so we started bating them with soybeans. the soybeans swell up in their stomach and make them run slower sounds stupid but try it. its not that we can run one we just use soybeans all small blocks of property so they want run to neighboring propertys



they wont eat soybeans now...they are tooo busy tearin up corn fields and eatin the fresh planted p'nuts  and then you get that fresh rain every afternoon too and they can run dogs in circles all day in a corn field


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 27, 2010)

here ya go...bull dog cut yesterday...25 staples...nothing to show
today got him on the edge of the corn field 13.6 miles later got all of the dogs rounded up..that is just what i went..didn't get the reading on the dogs...shot out...not only did we change it's zip code...think it has a new area code too..big red monster...nothing to show...nothing hurt..cept feelings


----------



## hogrunner (Jun 27, 2010)

Got a blister and some redwasp stung a couple of us!!  Ain't what I wanted, dang hog had nike's on, that 44 mag round I slung past him or in him must have made him kick in the nitrous!!  Still made some memories!!  AND POISION IVY SHOWED UP TODAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> here ya go...bull dog cut yesterday...25 staples...nothing to show
> today got him on the edge of the corn field 13.6 miles later got all of the dogs rounded up..that is just what i went..didn't get the reading on the dogs...shot out...not only did we change it's zip code...think it has a new area code too..big red monster...nothing to show...nothing hurt..cept feelings



I feel your pain Jester.


----------

